
Ethereum and Computer Language - dnprock
https://bitflate.org/post/2019/11/16/ethereum-and-computer-language.html
======
dnprock
Author here. I write this article to clear up the discussion about Ethereum
prospect. There's a lot of hype and attack. I hope this analogy can help
people find common ground.

